# Migraine in down regging



## Smidget (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, I started down regging on Tuesday so have only had 3 injections of buserelin so far. I have always suffered migraines and have particular ones either just before or during period. I am suffering pretty badly already and can't imagine getting to the 19th (scan) without taking something stronger than Paracetamol. Can I take othe meds in this down Reg stage please? 

Also is there anything else I can do and will it gradually improve?

Thanks in advance....
Smidget


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi smidget,

So sorry to hear about the migraine   Highly likely to be linked to the drugs you are taking during your cycle. You can take opiate based pain killers e.g. co-codamol if you need to. What do you usually take for migraine? If you take a usually take a triptan then this won't interfere with your downregulation so you could take one for this episode. I would recommend speaking to your clinic for further advice on what to do if thsi continues.

Hope you feel better soon   
Maz x


----------



## Smidget (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info Maz. I'm hanging in there! Bit better yesterday so haven't taken anything stronger than that yet. I usually take co-codamol and naramig (triptan) and rhumalgan ( sustained release NSAI) all at the same time - but have been careful whilst TTC to only take them when Aunt Flo was about! This has meant a fair amount of suffering already and I expected it now too. Boo hoo oh woe is me ! 
I think drinking loads of water is helping as is giving in and being off work for a couple of days so I will do this as long as necessary, and hope that my bosses understand ( I think they do !)

Thanks again and enjoy the sunshine if you've got it where you are  
Smidget xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi smidget,

Glad to hear you're a little better today   I suffer ocassional migraines myself so can sympathise. I usually find I need to go to bed in a totally dark room and try to sleep it off too   

Your usual meds will be ok apart from the Rhumalgan. It is usally advised to avoid NSAIDs when doing treatment (unless advised by your Doctor). Hope the migraine does resolve itself   do speak to clinic though if it doesn't shift.

Have a lovely weekend yourself too (looking to be nice and  with us today so my plan is garden and cold beer  )

Maz x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I sympathise too - I had a terrible headache in my first treatment cycle that went on for days and days. I still felt like I had to carry on and work knowing I would have time off after EC, and we had overseas vistors here who we did not tell about treatment, so I was expected to keep going out in the evenings as well.

I drank water like a fish and took paracetamol, but I got no relief. My right eye was almost shut with the pain. 
Horrible.

It will go eventually, once the hormones are more on an even keel.


----------

